# Invention in A Minor



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

This is actually the same piece as the little prelude for clavichord but I re recorded it on a piano at a church.


----------



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

Some nice counterpoint touches in there!


----------



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

Maybe I didn't catch it but i think having more reused material would unify the piece a bit. Overall I think it's well composed and well performed. 

Is there anyone at your church that appreciates your skill?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

level82rat said:


> Maybe I didn't catch it but i think having more reused material would unify the piece a bit. Overall I think it's well composed and well performed.
> 
> Is there anyone at your church that appreciates your skill?


Perhaps they would if I actually attended...


----------

